# larry the cable guy



## paccity (May 11, 2011)

anybody catch his show ? fell a tree 'sort of' . funny. eventhough he's a little to redneck for me.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (May 11, 2011)

I think he was using the back bar method when trying to put in the face....did you notices all the smoke when he was using it? I like Larry but he is not a very good logger:hmm3grin2orange: steve


----------



## paccity (May 11, 2011)

ya saw that. the funniest part was when the tree started to go he feakedout and left the saw on the stump.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 11, 2011)

Sheesh, I never claimed to be a logger...

.


----------



## dingeryote (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, caught that.

He did a good job on the face, but I suspect he had more than a little help.LOL!!!

The guy is hillarious, and that little 10min. segment had more cutting and logging than the last 3 seasons of Axe Men with half the whining.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Tree Pig (May 11, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> Yeah, caught that.
> 
> He did a good job on the face, but I suspect he had more than a little help.LOL!!!
> 
> ...


:msp_thumbsup:repped on that one


----------



## dingeryote (May 11, 2011)

Why Thankee sir!!

Gotcha back.

Larry cracks me up.

Did youse guys catch the comment he made about saving his undershorts during the cafeteria segment?

'Bout peed myself.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## SkyP (May 11, 2011)

I lost a lot of respect for him when he did the segment hanging around with the Hells Angels like they were best buds. They are a good example of organized crime.
Not what Larry needs to feature in a positive light like he did....


----------



## Gologit (May 11, 2011)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Sheesh, I never claimed to be a logger...
> 
> .


 
But you could be if you wanted to.


----------



## forestryworks (May 11, 2011)

I've heard of that Rough and Ready Lumber Co. a few times.

That half wrap looked funny out there.


----------



## dingeryote (May 12, 2011)

SkyP said:


> I lost a lot of respect for him when he did the segment hanging around with the Hells Angels like they were best buds. They are a good example of organized crime.
> Not what Larry needs to feature in a positive light like he did....


 

I found that a bit odd as well.
But consider that the Angels pretty much control catering in and around Hollywood, and that the producer of the show gets more say than larry, and ya get what we saw.

Cracks me up. Dope is too high profile in some areas, so they shake down and control catering like the Mob does sanitation in the midwest. Only in Kalifornia..

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Johny Utah (Jun 3, 2011)

SkyP said:


> I lost a lot of respect for him when he did the segment hanging around with the Hells Angels like they were best buds. They are a good example of organized crime.
> Not what Larry needs to feature in a positive light like he did....



The big Red Machine is a business. Don't piss them off and your fine, ask to many questions and you might not wanna be around them anymore. I've met a couple and they are everyday people until it's business time. They get a bad rap, they ain't any worse then politicians.


----------

